# help! does anyone have a copy of the motorboys mills 1.3 plans?



## cox24711 (Oct 27, 2016)

help! does anyone have a copy of the motor boys mills 1.3 plans?
because I can not access them because membership closed years ago 
thanks Greg


----------



## shodan (Nov 1, 2016)

Issue 1 of the Model Engine Builder magazine has plans for a Mills 1.3. Electronic copies of back issues can be ordered on line.  The price is reasonable  (in my opinion) and service is great.


----------



## cox24711 (Nov 2, 2016)

how much are they?


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 2, 2016)

cox24711 said:


> how much are they?


 
I've been aware of Mills engines since about 1948 and owned a Mills 75 in addition to a number of similar small engines like the ED Baby .46. Living out of a kitbag as a Goldstar airman  and then out of a suitcase!

It would appear that some of us are no wiser about where to get plans etc. I think that Ron Chernich is no longer with us etc. I happily followed his Quorn articles and -have one-- somewhere hiding:hDe:

So more details please

Thank you

Norman


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 2, 2016)

What more details do you need? As has been stated the Mills plans were drawn up by Ron and published in issue 1 of Model Engine Builder Mag which you can buy digital back issues of.

For those that can't use a search engine try here

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/subscribe1.htm

Go to "subscribe online" select payment method and then that takes you to the page with all the back issues, cost will be calculated but its $6 per back issue( you can bail out if you are just being nozy or complete if you want the back issues.

J


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 2, 2016)

Jasonb said:


> What more details do you need?
> 
> 
> For those that can't use a search engine try here
> ...


 
Thanks for help but always remember that the odds of living- never mind using search engines- becomes difficult at over 86 years.

In the scheme of things, I should not have asked

Norman


----------



## texta (Dec 2, 2016)

thats the standard kind of answer you will always get from jasonb ,he has a subtle way of answering everyone regardless of the level of computer skills they have or the amount of access they have .

johno


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 3, 2016)

texta said:


> thats the standard kind of answer you will always get from jasonb ,he has a subtle way of answering everyone regardless of the level of computer skills they have or the amount of access they have .
> 
> johno


 
I think that I am normal- for my age(86+) and that I fall within the 3 Standard Deviations of the Mean. In simple terms, I haven't a clue about computers which a lot of otherwise able old folks agree.
Again, I am reluctant to involve myself in complicated 'so called banking', I am not alone in this.

Again, I don't understand  what others might call slang.

Concluding this I must find something positive in my life. Perhaps, I could say that I managed to retire from the drudgery of work some 32 years ago.
Even that has to be an admission of failure. I should have retired far earlier.

So far, I probably am a serious contender for rather more than the Prize of the Month.:hDe:

Norman


----------



## charlesfitton (Dec 3, 2016)

Greg - 


You probably already have this article...

http://www.modelenginenews.org/~modeng74/cardfile/m13-mk1.html


f


----------

